# My Non-Nerd Review of Windows 10



## longknife (Jul 30, 2015)

As I'm already running Win8.1 – and probably didn't know better – I signed up for the free release. On the morning of the 29th, I read something warning me to back up my PC so I started by erasing everything on my backup thumb drive – 3 blasted hours! That was followed by transferring my Documents, Music, Pictures, and Video to the back up – another darned 3 hours.


If you want to see the rest, go to my blog @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com


Oh yeah, here's another techie review @ I Used Windows 10 And Survived And You Can Too Popular Science


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 30, 2015)

So is it worth it or not?


----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> So is it worth it or not?



You aren't losing a thing by upgrading.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 30, 2015)

longknife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So is it worth it or not?
> ...



But is there a _*point*_?
I need something a bit more tangible than "not losing".

How 'bout the old reliable question that keeps Facebook away:
"What does this give me that I don't already have?"


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


DirectX 12.


----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2015)

Pogo said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



As I have no idea what you have I can't tell you what this adds.  All I know is that it didn't take away anything that I have.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 30, 2015)

Holy Cow longknife...you be Bill's favorite nephew or something??
What is this...the 5th-6th Windows 10 thread in the past week or so?
It is a mid-release that is an attempt to fix the Windows 8 nightmare. Period.
As usual, M$ and all the fan boys will say *"[Insert latest release here] is the best Windows so far, [insert name again] has 100's of upgrades and improvements!! But the best thing about [insert name again] is it introduces [insert new feature that has probably been available in other OS's for years, in this case Cortana] which will revolutionize computing!!!"*


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 30, 2015)

I still waiting on Nixie Pixel to do a nude review of Windows 10..........


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> I still waiting on Nixie Pixel to do a nude review of Windows 10..........



Oh hell yeah...


----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Holy Cow longknife...you be Bill's favorite nephew or something??
> What is this...the 5th-6th Windows 10 thread in the past week or so?
> It is a mid-release that is an attempt to fix the Windows 8 nightmare. Period.
> As usual, M$ and all the fan boys will say *"[Insert latest release here] is the best Windows so far, [insert name again] has 100's of upgrades and improvements!! But the best thing about [insert name again] is it introduces [insert new feature that has probably been available in other OS's for years, in this case Cortana] which will revolutionize computing!!!"*



I post them as I would guess there are a large number of people who come here have Windows of one form or another.

I've personally been through XP which I liked, Vista which was so-so, and Windows 8.1 that I got used to with a Classic Shell for Win7. Now, I just thought I'd share my personal experience with upgrading to Win10.

If that somehow upsets you, I just guess that's your problem


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I still waiting on Nixie Pixel to do a nude review of Windows 10..........
> ...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 31, 2015)

longknife said:


> I post them as I would guess there are a large number of people who come here have Windows of one form or another.
> 
> I've personally been through XP which I liked, Vista which was so-so, and Windows 8.1 that I got used to with a Classic Shell for Win7. Now, I just thought I'd share my personal experience with upgrading to Win10.
> 
> If that somehow upsets you, I just guess that's your problem



Doesn't upset me any...just...damn...almost as bad as Statistihengst and Trump post!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


>



The ultimate woman.
Imagine dating this woman???
How awesome would that be??!!??


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2015)

Nixie is of Russian descent, adopted by a family in Mass, ended up as a teen in Iowa when her family moved there and is now currently living in Sacramento, CA.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Nixie is of Russian descent, adopted by a family in Mass, ended up as a teen in Iowa when her family moved there and is now currently living in Sacramento, CA.



Is this your van?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nixie is of Russian descent, adopted by a family in Mass, ended up as a teen in Iowa when her family moved there and is now currently living in Sacramento, CA.
> ...


Pretty sure Nixie is of age.......


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I would like to spend 3-4 hours finding out....


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I think she's 26.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 31, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> I think she's 26.



..same age as my daughter...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 31, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I think she's 26.
> ...


Yeah, she's half my age.......  Better start getting back into shape first......


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for the review.  I loathe 8.1 but didn't get the free upgrade.  I'm waiting to see what others say before purchasing it.  Removing metro and charms would be enough for me to upgrade.  Enabling users to play dvds without third party software would be nice too.  Does it look and feel like a desktop operating system or still have the smart phone/tablet layout?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 1, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


> Thanks for the review.  I loathe 8.1 but didn't get the free upgrade.  I'm waiting to see what others say before purchasing it.  Removing metro and charms would be enough for me to upgrade.  Enabling users to play dvds without third party software would be nice too.  Does it look and feel like a desktop operating system or still have the smart phone/tablet layout?



Metro is gone. But that large icon theme is now in the start button...this video is done by a committed fan boy, but shows the interface well nevertheless.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 1, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


> Enabling users to play dvds without third party software would be nice too.



 ??


----------



## longknife (Aug 1, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


> Thanks for the review.  I loathe 8.1 but didn't get the free upgrade.  I'm waiting to see what others say before purchasing it.  Removing metro and charms would be enough for me to upgrade.  Enabling users to play dvds without third party software would be nice too.  Does it look and feel like a desktop operating system or still have the smart phone/tablet layout?



I had Classic Shell on 8.1 and the update kept it. When I put it to sleep at night, a 10 inserts opens up in the bottom left corner but any key stroke and it disappears.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 1, 2015)

And BTW - soon to come in Windows 10 - M$ will sell your desktop space to the highest bidder. You will get advertisements on your desktop.
Now we know why Steve Balmer pushed Metro so hard.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 2, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > Enabling users to play dvds without third party software would be nice too.
> ...


If I remember correctly they did away with DVD playback in Media Center unless you pay for the upgraded service.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Aug 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...



I think it had something to do with licensing and MS not wanting to pay for it.  I was hoping the would bring that back with 10 but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 2, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Wow...I didn't know this. A media center that won't play media...well.
I'll stick with Linux and VLC.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 2, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I've had it up to the top of my head with Microsoft, no more, after my Win 7 expires (or the machine fails) It's Apple for me.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> I still waiting on Nixie Pixel to do a nude review of Windows 10..........



  Never heard of her....
Performs Google search: Y'all fucken crack me up!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 2, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I still waiting on Nixie Pixel to do a nude review of Windows 10..........
> ...


Easily amused ain'tcha......


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 2, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


Well that will come in handy playing games with graphics..


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 2, 2015)

longknife said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Holy Cow longknife...you be Bill's favorite nephew or something??
> ...


You missed out on '98 and '95..My you are a young one...


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 2, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I still waiting on Nixie Pixel to do a nude review of Windows 10..........
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 2, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Who cares if she's a Linux fan.......


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Doesn't bother me in the least, her OS is not what imma gonna use...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 2, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I still waiting on Nixie Pixel to do a nude review of Windows 10..........
> ...


Ya know, the more you post the more it appears you either work for or have stock in Microsoft........


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 2, 2015)

Moonglow said:


>



SOmething about the way she has her mouth open...I....


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 2, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


DirectX 12 is probably a AMD/MS cooperation basing on AMD´s Mantle. Dx12 will allow significant better performance due to improved CPU utilization among others.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 2, 2015)

longknife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So is it worth it or not?
> ...



You do know it can download stuff against your will?


----------



## longknife (Aug 3, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



If you go to settings, you can select to be notified before accepting updates. And there's nothing to stop you from uninstalling anything you don't want.


----------



## longknife (Aug 3, 2015)

I read somewhere this morning that you can have Unix on your computer while running Win10. Don't know the specifics.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Like longknife said, change your updates from *automatic* to *tell me and let me decide*, the default is *automatic*.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 5, 2015)

longknife said:


> I read somewhere this morning that you can have Unix on your computer while running Win10. Don't know the specifics.



I am sure you can, I have dual booted Linux/Windows for years.


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 5, 2015)

Last I heard you have to go into the bios and enable legacy boot or something to do with efi or it will see linux as a virus.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 5, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Last I heard you have to go into the bios and enable legacy boot or something to do with efi or it will see linux as a virus.



Windows 7 also. Microsoft had manufacturers "lock" the BIOS to only recognize the windows boot loader,


----------



## longknife (Aug 5, 2015)

*A Few More Non-Nerd Views of Windows 10*


The one thing I find convenient about it is the Cortana search in the bar on the bottom of the screen. If I want something from my PC, I type it in and indicate it's in my PC. If it's something from the web, I simply hit return or any other key. The default search engine is Bing as it's an MS product. And I generally like the Bing start page with its great images.


Edge – or IE11 – whatever they want to call it, doesn't thrill me. It's okay as the default so Cortana goes to it. But I prefer Opera and Firefox as my everyday browsers. My major problem with Edge is the options for capturing images – it only lets you copy the link and not in jpg. Format.


The Start Page has a good news feed but I have other news feeds I prefer.


I don't find it one bit faster than 8.1 and actually get frustrated that the updates seem to take so long.


I guess it just takes a bit of getting accustomed to.


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 12, 2015)

I upgraded to Windows 10 on my desktop, first. I turned off all the Microsoft apps that spied on me. I immediately disabled Cortana, even though it looked cute and all that, but I had to sell my life's history and browsing preferences if I was going to use it. Also, Microsoft seems to think it is okay to automatically download updates with no way for you to control when and if you want those updates.

Regarding updates, there is a workaround if you possess the Windows 10 Professional version. Just bring up the group policy editor and tell it to over ride the automatic update function. I was able to control my updates on my desktop.

Now, my laptop only has the basic version of Windows 10, and gpedit.msc (group policy editor) is not part of that Windows package. As a result, you are stuck with automatic updates. That's something that can be a hassle if you have a satellite internet service that caps how much you can download per month.

Now, I did download gpedit.msc for Windows 7/8 and installed it, but it doesn't work at stopping the automatic updates on my laptop. Maybe I need the editor that is compatible with Windows 10.

Do I like Windows 10? Not very much. Do I want to roll back to Windows 8.1? No, I will just contend with Windows 10, until Microsoft can come out with something better. Right now, Windows 10 is similar to 8, but 8.1 is far better. If you have not updated yet? Seriously consider doing your research and maybe not taking the jump. There is a caveat there. Microsoft is only offering the Windows 10 upgrade for a year. If you have Windows 10 and don't like it, you can roll it back to Windows 8.1 or whatever you had previously, but that offer is only for a month. Frankly, I think Microsoft is in cahoots with NSA with all the spying that 10 tries to do.


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 12, 2015)

longknife said:


> *A Few More Non-Nerd Views of Windows 10*
> 
> 
> The one thing I find convenient about it is the Cortana search in the bar on the bottom of the screen. If I want something from my PC, I type it in and indicate it's in my PC. If it's something from the web, I simply hit return or any other key. The default search engine is Bing as it's an MS product. And I generally like the Bing start page with its great images.
> ...



I don't use Edge at all. I still  use Firefox and once in awhile Internet Explorer. I have a satellite service that caps my usage. I don't like getting on news sites that automatically start playing movies that I didn't activate so I use  Firefox with Adobe Shock Player disabled. Internet Explorer still has everything enabled so I use it if I want to watch a You Tube video. Edge just seems like a useless piece of junk along with Cortana. I also don't like One Drive because I sure won't store my files on the Internet.


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 12, 2015)

longknife said:


> *A Few More Non-Nerd Views of Windows 10*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also don't like it that you have no idea how large the updates are going to be. I need to know to keep from having my account put in restriction, something that lately has been occurring mostly every month, now. Microsoft updates are getting way too big, and there is way too much being downloaded. Just this past month, it seemed like every other day, Microsoft was pushing another update.


----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2015)

XPostFacto said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *A Few More Non-Nerd Views of Windows 10*
> ...



Firefox just released an update that's compatible with 10.


----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2015)

XPostFacto said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *A Few More Non-Nerd Views of Windows 10*
> ...



I went to Settings and made it that they had to notify me of updates and give ME the option of having them automatically doing it or my doing it when I want. There was a security update today and I was able to get the specifics of it before downloading


----------



## mamooth (Aug 12, 2015)

I just installed it.

And Windows _still_ won't let me display seconds on the taskbar clock, not without a third-party addon. Win 7 and 8 were the same. Basic feature fail. Apple never had any trouble with displaying seconds on their taskbar clock. Microsoft, it's just beyond their capability.

In case you're wondering why I care about seeing the seconds go by ... some online games, it's helpful to have a quick way to count seconds, while your mouse pointer is hovering somewhere else on the game screen, getting ready to click.


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 12, 2015)

longknife said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



How about posting how you got to" Settings" and then post how you told Microsoft that you don't want them to automatically update your system. I had to go in on my desktop account and run the gpedit.msc app just to get ride of automatic updates. With the Windows 10 Basic that I have on my laptop, the gpedit app doesn't even exist. I tried changing the registry and then installing a gpedit file for Windows 8 that doesn't seem to be compatible with Windows 10 because it doesn't change the updates.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 12, 2015)

> Microsoft says Windows 10 will be “always up-to-date,” and they mean it. There’s no way to turn Windows Update off. Microsoft says feature updates will be tested on consumer devices before they’re rolled out to business PCs.



They are talking about the Home/Basic version of Windows 10. You can manipulate things with Windows 10 Pro. Like I said before, you can install gpedit.msc onto the Home edition, but it won't change anything. I know, I tried, and the only thing I can do is set up my laptop for a metered connection while in wi-fi, which is the only way I connect to the Internet, anyway.

You Won t Be Able to Disable or Delay Windows Updates on Windows 10 Home


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 12, 2015)

mamooth said:


> I just installed it.
> 
> And Windows _still_ won't let me display seconds on the taskbar clock, not without a third-party addon. Win 7 and 8 were the same. Basic feature fail. Apple never had any trouble with displaying seconds on their taskbar clock. Microsoft, it's just beyond their capability.
> 
> In case you're wondering why I care about seeing the seconds go by ... some online games, it's helpful to have a quick way to count seconds, while your mouse pointer is hovering somewhere else on the game screen, getting ready to click.



Microsoft finally fixed Windows 8 with Windows 8.1. Now, they  have re-broken the 8.1 fix with Windows 10. How long before we will see Windows 10.1 coming out?


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


A browser it tries to force feed you, but I forced it to let me use Chrome instead.
An email program I haven't tried yet because I like my outlook express.
Forcing me to switch programs to admin mode or they crash.
A spy on my computer browsing habits keeping tags on everything I do.
A cloud to keep all my programs on so I can use the same programs on multiple computers depending on where I log on at, which I disabled because I'm never on more than one computer.
A cloud to store my iphone data, which I had with 7.0 so no change. Saved my ass once when my phone quit working.
Everyone wants me to give them my passwords to stick up in their clouds, msn and norton, so they can control my access to stuff. What do I do if they go through a denial attack or are hacked? I don't think so.
A new way to ask for help, Cortana, which I haven't tried much yet. It usually just sends me to a browser search routine giving me info for windows 8 instead of windows 10 when I tried it.
Interesting ways to crash windows like clicking on cloud before it's fully loaded. Reminds me of the old windows for workgroups days.
Removed all of my color customizations from all of my folders so they all look bland white and offwhite.
Separate desktops for both my monitors. That was awesome.

Oh and OP you want someone to read your review post it here or don't post it cuzz I'm not clicking your damn link.


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 12, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Holy Cow longknife...you be Bill's favorite nephew or something??
> What is this...the 5th-6th Windows 10 thread in the past week or so?
> It is a mid-release that is an attempt to fix the Windows 8 nightmare. Period.
> As usual, M$ and all the fan boys will say *"[Insert latest release here] is the best Windows so far, [insert name again] has 100's of upgrades and improvements!! But the best thing about [insert name again] is it introduces [insert new feature that has probably been available in other OS's for years, in this case Cortana] which will revolutionize computing!!!"*



Actually, Windows 8.1 did an excellent job of fixing Windows 8, and I wish Microsoft would have left it there, but they had to go and break it again.


----------



## longknife (Aug 13, 2015)

XPostFacto said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > XPostFacto said:
> ...



Click on the little Windows icon on the far left bottom tool bar. Click on Settings, then click on Update & Security. The top section on the left is Windows Update – click on that and you will find Advanced Setting which will give you the choice of accepting them when Windows wants to be notified first.


----------



## longknife (Aug 13, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Okay, you asked so here it is:

* My Non-Nerd Review of Windows 10 *




As I'm already running Win8.1 – and probably didn't know better – I signed up for the free release. On the morning of the 29th, I read something warning me to back up my PC so I started by erasing everything on my backup thumb drive – 3 blasted hours! That was followed by transferring my Documents, Music, Pictures, and Video to the back up – another darned 3 hours.

At last, I was ready. I clicked on the little icon and the bottom of the page and the impressive Win10 screen showed up asking me if I was ready. Yes, of course, and it took me to the common User Agreement which I agreed to. Then I got Preparing to Download.

Not too bad. 20-30 minutes or so. I then went through the next step and the screen suddenly turned that MS blue with the little dingy running around in a small circle. Time to watch the Boob Tube.

Took maybe 30 more minutes but it kept giving me little tidbits about what was going on along with warnings not to turn off my PC.

And then – the big thing with date came up and I clicked the space bar. An impressive picture followed the screen to sign into my account. Once that was done, I ended up going through another 30 minute wait while I was told the system was being personalized for me.

At last, all of a sudden my same desktop as before showed up with a brand new icon on the lower left showing new windows icons.

Didn't lose a single program or shortcut!

I did gain a totally different start bar or whatever it's called.

Guess I no longer need to open a browser to do a search as Cordana is right there at the bottom along with an icon for Edge – which I used a couple of times and appears a lot friendlier and easier to use than IE.

My only problem comes when opening the MS symbol at the bottom left as it is nothing like Win8.1 and it took me some time to figure out how to find my Control Panel – Cordana showed me where it was and how to open it.

So, what's my overall impression?

Not a lot. I browse and write and it doesn't seem the least bit different than before. Neither faster nor slower, not harder nor easier.

I guess there are features the nerds or gamers will like but they don't seem to affect m. I still have the same software and did 't lost a single file.
The only thing that ticks me off is MS being so darned cheap that they no longer include a free word processor package – but certainly give you lots of chances to buy their MSOffice along with tons and tons of apps.

So, if you're on the edge and can't make up your mind – why not? Go ahead. You have nothing to lose beyond the time it takes to do the conversion.
Oh yeah, here's another techie review @ I Used Windows 10 And Survived And You Can Too Popular Science

*A Few More Non-Nerd Views of Windows 10*
The one thing I find convenient about it is the Cortana search in the bar on the bottom of the screen. If I want something from my PC, I type it in and indicate it's in my PC. If it's something from the web, I simply hit return or any other key. The default search engine is Bing as it's an MS product. And I generally like the Bing start page with its great images.

Edge – or IE11 – whatever they want to call it, doesn't thrill me. It's okay as the default so Cortana goes to it. But I prefer Opera and Firefox as my everyday browsers. My major problem with Edge is the options for capturing images – it only lets you copy the link and not in jpg. Format.

The Start Page has a good news feed but I have other news feeds I prefer.

I don't find it one bit faster than 8.1 and actually get frustrated that the updates seem to take so long.

I guess it just takes a bit of getting accustomed to.


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 13, 2015)

longknife said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Well, I discovered the Settings app on the lower left hand corner if you click the desktop icon, by accident because I was always using the last icon on the lower far right of the screen. With that said, my laptop has the home version of 10, and there is no way to change from automatic downloads. The only way I could do it was go into the Wi-Fi section and set the PC for a metered connection. Then again, since I don't use the laptop that much, it's probably a moot point.

My desktop, which has the professional version of Windows 10 gave me no way to opt out, until I ran gpedit.msc and turned off automatic updates. Even downloading that app onto my laptop, though, and changing the registry had no effect on preventing automatic updates. I understand what Microsoft has done by requiring everyone to receive updates automatically at the same time to combat hacking attempts and viruses, but to those of us with Internet caps, it presents a problem.

Thanks for the info, just the same, though. I was new with 10 and really didn't know how to get around in it, at first. I'm beginning to find my way around in it, but I don't like what I see.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 17, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> So is it worth it or not?




It's free, and provides a more Windows 7 like interface.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 17, 2015)

I've been on the general release for about 3 weeks now, here is my impression from two standpoints, Windows 7, and 8.

Pros:

The settings page. Far more intuitive than the Control panel. A simple example, I have a blue tooth mouse. Under Windows 7, where did I set that up? Mice? Nope, blue tooth devices. Windows 10 uses a drill down, so blue tooth devices naturally follow a path, and the mouse shows as a blue tooth, which it is, and as a mouse. It seems small, but this is the kind of improvements that are all through 10.
Start Button. I knew from the preview that the Windows 10 start button would be better than Metro under 8, what I didn't know is that it would actually be better than the start button in 7. By combining Metro with the classic Start, Microsoft has exceeded the functionality of both. Windows 7 moved commonly accessed programs to the top, but making these Metro tiles with associated documents is just another layer of depthy
Pretty much bug free. No show stoppers to be found.

Cons

Multiple display support. Granted, this is as much Nvidia as Microsoft. But in the first case I blame the Vole. Why does the background only change on the primary display? Is the second monitor not a concern? Why can I not use panoramic backgrounds with different display parameters. Yes, I have a high res 2550 X 1440 on one screen, does that have to cripple the 1080P screen?
Start menu on every screen. The second display is an extension of the first, I don't need a start button on it.
Screen flipping.  Microsoft copied the Linux guys and added multiple virtual desktops. Even under Linux I find this less useful than the task manager in 7. Minimize and park on the task bar, then flip through hundreds of windows. Displaying these as "screens" does nothing useful. Microsoft broke the elegance of the task switcher from Aeroglass.
I want Aero with all the transparencies and peek functionality - dammit. Yes, there are third party fixes, but I want it out of the box.
This may be drivers, but I lost an average of 10 FPS from 7 to 10 on the same hardware and same clockings. Again, this may be addressed by drivers.
Cortana - not fair really. It isn't that Cortana is bad, it's just that Cortana is nothing - really. It's just the Bing search from 8 with an new name.


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 17, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Screen flipping.  Microsoft copied the Linux guys and added multiple virtual desktops. Even under Linux I find this less useful than the task manager in 7. Minimize and park on the task bar, then flip through hundreds of windows. Displaying these as "screens" does nothing useful. Microsoft broke the elegance of the task switcher from Aeroglass.


If you're talking about multiple desktops they are very useful. I leave my programs the size I want and just switch to the desktop. You can minimize anything on any desktop, there's no downside.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 17, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> If you're talking about multiple desktops they are very useful. I leave my programs the size I want and just switch to the desktop. You can minimize anything on any desktop, there's no downside.



Aero provided the properly sized windows from the Vista days on. Multiple desktops are cool - on a smart phone. The task browser was superior in 7 to Gnu and Winten versions.


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 17, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Aero provided the properly sized windows from the Vista days on. Multiple desktops are cool - on a smart phone. The task browser was superior in 7 to Gnu and Winten versions.


I'm using 4 desktops with two monitors. Explain the downside to having 8 virtual monitors.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 17, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> I'm using 4 desktops with two monitors. Explain the downside to having 8 virtual monitors.



I have 30 Windows open, sized as I desire. I can flip through them at will. Explain why I want to limit myself to desktops?


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 17, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using 4 desktops with two monitors. Explain the downside to having 8 virtual monitors.
> ...


Because it takes one second for me, no flipping through a bunch of shit.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 17, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Because it takes one second for me, no flipping through a bunch of shit.




???


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 17, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Because it takes one second for me, no flipping through a bunch of shit.
> ...


Jesus Christ. I click on the program on Cairo or switch to the desktop. It takes literally one second. LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 17, 2015)

ROFL

I'm on Ubuntu as I write this, the Workspaces icon is less functional - You're going all fanboi instead of looking at things rationally.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2015)

I click on the icons I want to to click on, whether I am using Windows or any other OS.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2015)

Back on Window 10 I just discovered something very disturbing something I told someone else wasn't true but turns out it is.  The Win 10 upgrade will start loading itself automatically after bootup if you don't catch it and stop it and the only way to get rid of it is with a hard reset.  One more Microsoft fuck-up, one more reason to stop using M$.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Back on Window 10 I just discovered something very disturbing something I told someone else wasn't true but turns out it is.  The Win 10 upgrade will start loading itself automatically after bootup if you don't catch it and stop it and the only way to get rid of it is with a hard reset.  One more Microsoft fuck-up, one more reason to stop using M$.



That's how I got Windblows 8 after buying the rig with 7.  One night it just morphed, without so much as a by-your-leave.

I keep getting pop-ups recommending I "reserve a copy" of 10 while it's free.  That kind of indicates there will be a time when they charge for it.  I don't believe that's the case at all but I wish it were.  Then all we'd have to do is nothing.

Greedy control freak fascist bastids....
Here's a pop-up message I'd like to have come up in front of Bill Gates:


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The Win 10 upgrade will start loading itself automatically after bootup if you don't catch it and stop it



Actually I have (yet another) "update" scheduled to boot up today.  Maybe I should deliberately kick it in so I can intercept it?  Will that even be possible?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The Win 10 upgrade will start loading itself automatically after bootup if you don't catch it and stop it
> ...


Now I don't know if this will work or not, go to Check for Updates (in Settings since you have Win 8), look for Update History and find update _*kb3035583*_.  If it's there right click on it and see if it gives you the option to delete it.  You may have to find a way to open the updates as Administrator. 
If it's not there then open the Update Available box, find it among the updates available for download, right-click on it and select Hide.  That way it will not download the update.
The problem is I don't know if it will work on Win 8 since it's set up different than Win 7.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2015)

Ahh, found it.  Removing the Windows 10 update.

How to uninstall KB3035583 - The Windows 10 Downloader for Windows 7 and 8.1 - Myce.com


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Why are you crawling around at the Settings? You can uninstall updates starting from the explorer or the control panel.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Settings for uninstalling the update, to get rid of the GWX files yes, one has to go to explorer, find all the GWX files and individually take ownership and change permissions in order to delete.  Just finished doing that so it appears a hard reset isn't required.
Shit, just discovered Win 10 downloading after rebooting even after uninstalling the GWX files........  Fuck!!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2015)

Okay, missed 2 GWX.exe files, they're gone now, rebooted and the download didn't start back up.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Ahh, found it.  Removing the Windows 10 update.
> 
> How to uninstall KB3035583 - The Windows 10 Downloader for Windows 7 and 8.1 - Myce.com



I don't seem to have any such "change PC settings" option.  Can't proceed.  

I do have options to "hide updates" but only up to 8 hours.  Kinda like being on death row...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh, found it.  Removing the Windows 10 update.
> ...


How to hide windows updates on Windows 8.1

To change PC settings:

Getting rid of the GWX files (if they are on your computer) is a little more work.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You can also use this tool:
Microsoft releases tool to hide or block unwanted Windows 10 updates | ZDNet
In Windows 8, I am using only the classic UI. I am also disabling all updates and I get my updates from here, instead: Update Pack für Windows 8.1, Windows 8 und Windows 7

Taking ownership is time consuming. I have included it into my customized image. You can also use Windows 8/10 Manager to create this context menu:






If you have Windows 8.1, I recommend you the latest version of my tool collection:
File-Upload.net - Anpassung.zip


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


From what I read that only gives you the option to hide updates FOR Win 10, it doesn't block the Win 10 upgrade.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That´s true. But I doubt, that this upgrade to 10 is mandatory. I am not going to figure that out as I am using the Enterprise Edition and have the updates disabled, anyway.
I think, the easiest way to get rid of the notifications would be to customize the notification area though it is not as thorough as your solution.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


"My" solution I found online.  Since I already had the upgrade reserved when it was available it started automatically downloading the first time I rebooted so I not only had to remove the notification/authentication but also the GWX files it loaded on my computer so it would no longer be able to download.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yeah, I heard it is downloading in the background. But I am sure, one have nevertheless to run the upgrade manually.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Probably but I'm not going to wait around and find out.  Besides, why let it take up space on my hard drive since I've decided (for now) I don't want it.
I'm waiting for it to be available on my Lenovo Yoga 2 that has the hated (by me) Win 8.1 on it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Good that I don´t have to deal with that upgrade thingy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I'm gonna try it out on the Lenovo, if I don't like it the Lenovo will become an Ubuntu machine, just have to change/remove some driver code to make the WiFi work.  It's already been done so all I need to do is download the packet that has been developed and run it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I am going to download a customized Windows 10 Enterprise LTSB image that is much smaller because components like the Defender have been removed. in addition, privacy settings are adjusted. It is important that it is the Enterprise LTSB Edition because MS will permanently add new obligatory "features" to the normal editions, that, so I fear, will lack of sense.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Well I don't have that option besides considering that I use the Lenovo extremely rarely I might just forego Win 10 and load Ubuntu, I would probably use it more often.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 21, 2015)

I am so glad I use Mint and don't have to deal with this M$ sh*t


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Private users don´t have the option. Not even LTSB using companies do have this option...
I just have to wait for my crappy mobile connection to be reset at the end of the month...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I am so glad I use Mint and don't have to deal with this M$ sh*t


I'm a gamer, it's the only reason I still use Windows.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I am so glad I use Mint and don't have to deal with this M$ sh*t
> ...



Yeah I get that...although Steam now runs numerous games on Linux. However I seem to remember you are not a Steam fan.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I'm not an Origin fan, Steam I have and use, the problem is I have many games (older ones) that aren't on Steam and obviously would not work with Linux, even running them on Windows in VM is problematic.  I know, I've tried.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 21, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I really miss Halo CE online in it's prime, maybe 6 years ago or so. Man the great games I played then.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 22, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I'm more of a CoD and MoH fan, had the Doom series way back, have Crusaders, Heroes of Stalingrad, Men of War, etc.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 22, 2015)

Pogo said:


> What does this give me that I don't already have?


Now that is the $64k question -- and thank you for asking it!

My history with computers began with a Radio Shack TRS-80 Model 3.  I went from there to an Epson QX-10, a gorgeous (and expensive) alien system that looked wonderful and did a few nice things easily but spoke a foreign language that nobody else understood.  

Then I got a Microsoft 286.  I believe there were a few more progressive stages after that (I don't remember).  But I do remember falling in love with Windows 95 and being extremely sad when I had no choice but upgrade to Windows 98-SE (Second Edition), which I loved as much as 95 and held onto until my last computer died in my hands.  

I now have Windows 7 (Home Pro), which I am quite content with.  But it occurs to me that it doesn't do much more for me than 95 did -- because I am a basic computer dummy and I use a computer for just a few basic applications, mainly word-processing, email, note-storage and research on the web.  

7 is more sophisticated than 95 and 98-SE and I frankly like it a lot.  But as usual I look forward to the day Bill Gates forces me to upgrade, probably to Windows 10, with some moderate dread.  Because, as you have asked, what will it do for me that 7 isn't already doing, and 98-SE did, and 95 before that did?  

To say it another way, I would be perfectly content if Microsoft did nothing more for its operating system but constantly eliminate all its existing bugs, lubricate its gears, kill the viruses when they are born, and just keep polishing it whenever and wherever possible.

I'm content.  I don't need anymore.  

Leave me alone.


----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2015)

Here's two more comments

I bought a Dell with 8.1 and upgraded to 10. The Dell website is far less usable than this. In addition, I've repeatedly indicated I have 10 but it fails to recognize that. It also "surveys" my machine to tell me what upgrades I need. Problem is, some of them were NOT for 10! One has to be very careful and read the details.

When I restart the PC, it goes through the screen with the circling thing saying the percentage completed. Then, it gets to the Dell emblem in the screen and FREEZES UP. After 10 or 15 minutes, I finally get frustrated and manually turn off, wait 30 second to manually re-boot - and everything is fine. For some reason, Dell refuses to tell me why this is happening or what I can do about it.

The Windows website is also a pain in the ass when it comes to support. It's very hard to find your posts and answers/or lack of.

One thing I'm seeing is more and more programs catching up to Win10.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Back on Window 10 I just discovered something very disturbing something I told someone else wasn't true but turns out it is.  The Win 10 upgrade will start loading itself automatically after bootup if you don't catch it and stop it and the only way to get rid of it is with a hard reset.  One more Microsoft fuck-up, one more reason to stop using M$.




Since you had to acknowledge and accept the install prior to rebooting, not sure what the issue is?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Back on Window 10 I just discovered something very disturbing something I told someone else wasn't true but turns out it is.  The Win 10 upgrade will start loading itself automatically after bootup if you don't catch it and stop it and the only way to get rid of it is with a hard reset.  One more Microsoft fuck-up, one more reason to stop using M$.
> ...


I had to acknowledge and accept the *potential *download and install prior to rebooting.........  There's a difference.......  I reserved my upgrade just in case I decided I wanted it, nothing said about it automatically downloading onto my computer when it was available.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 24, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Yeah I get that...although Steam now runs numerous games on Linux. However I seem to remember you are not a Steam fan.




And by "numerous," you mean Left4Dead, Portal, and Halflife 2

Counting the sequels, that comes to 7 games...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> [
> I had to acknowledge and accept the *potential *download and install prior to rebooting.........  There's a difference.......  I reserved my upgrade just in case I decided I wanted it, nothing said about it automatically downloading onto my computer when it was available.



True, but prior to the actual install it gave you this dialogue box;


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


No, it didn't.


----------

